# Models and Units that have disappeared from the table top side entirely



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Just had a thought, I'm trying to recall ones I know but thought I'd share this with everyone.

What units that had specific models do you recall that when a new codex came out completely dissappeared never to return, NOT ones that were remodelled and brought back to revamp but a unit along with it's models that was completely scrapped in a new codex never to be brought back again.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Closest I can think of is Tyrannic war veterans whos rules were scrapped and are now just used as sternguard. Actually, can you still buy Tyrannic war veteran models?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Were LotD in the 4th Ed SM Codex?

Nobz mobs weren't in the last Ork Codex...
Exodites, Harlequins and Corsairs disappeared between 2nd and 3rd Eldar Codicies.
Penal Legion, IG Beastmen, Adeptus Arbites...a lot have disappeared for a couple years plus...


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I would like to see an Exodite army made.
I miss Solitaires...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Imperial Robots,imperial jet bikes,genestealer hybrids,tarantular support weapon,mole mortars,some of the empire knightly orders(knights of the white wolf are sadly missed).


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

veteran assault squads


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

TheKingElessar said:


> Were LotD in the 4th Ed SM Codex?


Yep



> Nobz mobs weren't in the last Ork Codex...


Yes they were, they're an elites choice, with one unit per Warboss becoming troops.



> Exodites, Harlequins and Corsairs disappeared between 2nd and 3rd Eldar Codicies.
> Penal Legion, IG Beastmen, Adeptus Arbites...a lot have disappeared for a couple years plus...


Harlewuins are back, as are penal legion. Arbites are in the witchunters book



BrotherYorei said:


> veteran assault squads


Huh? Those are still in the BA codex and version added to the new SM codex.

I personally lost my Sanguinary High Priest in the new BA dex

Lots of Iron Warriors players lost their Basalisks


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The ork codex didn't have many models created so we didn't lose many models but we did lose units never to return.

Skarboyz
Liftadroppa is now only a stompa weapon but you use to be able to field them like zzap guns.
The teleporta boyz that were only for use in the Armagedon codex
My old favorite was the bubble chucka


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Yes they were, they're an elites choice, with one unit per Warboss becoming troops.
> -Thats the current Codex, the previous one had no Mob option.
> 
> 
> ...


Morfangdakka - are you sure, I don't remember them being in a 40k Ork Codex, only in Epic...Bubble Chucka's especially...

I'd like to add Harlequin Land Raiders, Zoats, Rough Rider Command Squads and Lord Solar Macharius to the list - even though they didn't all have models. Oh, and Chaos Robots, which even featured in a Space Crusade (or was it Space Hulk...) expansion.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I know some of these were dropped and re-introed, I'm talking about things that never came back like the Jetbikes of the Imperium and Tyranic War Veterans that have no rules and models aren't being made. 

But the ones I recall now are already up there nice work guys .


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Elessar, the question is what models have disappeared 'never to return' pointing out models that went under for an edition or two is sort of counter to the point of the thread.

I suppose Squats don;t count since they weren't replaced by a new codex. 

There were some SM special characters who disappeared. I know BA lost a special character dreadnought (though new rules were added to let you replicate him), but the character himself is gone for good.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Goff Rockas!!!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yer Moriar, though had the +D3 attacks on top his attacks he already had if I remember which made him so much better as he could get many many attacks, the best by far Monolith Killer.

I know Harlequin jetbikes are gone though some replicate them and make house rules for them, though I've seen a few on ebay - can you still order them?


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Sergeant Lysander is gone too, but he hasn't really more promoted but the model has dissappeared.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ol One Eye? I think... unless he still has a usable data sheet.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Blue Liger said:


> Sergeant Lysander is gone too, but he hasn't really more promoted but the model has dissappeared.


Inexplicably, there never was a Sergeant Lysander model. 

Captain Cortez, though, had a model (which was ugly as sin, but point remains, there was a model); but he no longer exists as a special character. Similarly, the promotional Captain Sicarius from the Medusa V campaign with dual lightning claws can't be used as Sicarius, which I call shinannigans on-- he's just a "captain with lightning claws" as shown in the Space Marine Codex.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Old one eyes rules and models have gone but like the BA Moriar DC dreadnaught it has been replaced in the codex to create a very very simialr model but be able to have more than one.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Captain Invictus, Ultramarine First Company Captain. (2nd edition rules) no model ever made but I did him as a conversion. 

Imperial Beastman I think have already been mentioned. 
Unsure if Thudd guns and Rapier laser destroyers are around somewhere, but I have the models(probably are in Imperial Armor).

The actual type of figure called "Trader" from RT days although there were rules etc are now long gone as well.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

one of the old special characters of the Adepta Sororitas, she was in the previous codex, but removed in the current one. ( forgot her name too, since I didn't a that time, but a friend has her model )


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

The best special character ever... DoomRider


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Bjorn the fell handed, Was originally dropped as a special character with the 3rd edition codex, although instead we got our venerable dread, and the model was reboxed a spacewolves venerable dread. Now the model is gone as well, as far as I know.

Although rumours suggest that bjorn is about to wake up again, No clues yet on the old model...

Leman Russ has also dissapeared as a tabletop model (although his model wouldnt really have fitted in so well with current primarch fluff)

Theres the Wulfen models dont quite count although the models are gone the rules remain intact thus far.

Mounted Daemonettes both models and rules are gone


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Imperial guard used to have a penal suicide bomber as I recall - 4+ he blew, otherwise he was considered pardoned and off he scampered....


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> one of the old special characters of the Adepta Sororitas, she was in the previous codex, but removed in the current one. ( forgot her name too, since I didn't a that time, but a friend has her model )


Saint Praxedes of ophelia VII or Helena the virtous? I wasnt aware either had models in earlier days.

A lot of the current priest models used to have special rules and characters that are now long gone., jacobus and kyrinov


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Alexious said:


> Unsure if Thudd guns and Rapier laser destroyers are around somewhere, but I have the models(probably are in Imperial Armor).


Thudd guns are back as the thunderfire cannon.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> Imperial guard used to have a penal suicide bomber as I recall - 4+ he blew, otherwise he was considered pardoned and off he scampered....





Heheheh. Um, he said penal, ya. Hehehehe.
Uhuhuh, ya, then he said blew, uhuhuhu.

Anyway, I haven't seen Iyanna Arienal since 3rd edition, or Nuadhu Fireheart.
Yet people play Eldrad for some reason, even though he... ummm... you know, died?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Col. Schafer. Dam you GW!


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm, Zoats. The word is ringing very loud bells in my mind but for the life of me I cannot remember what they were. Can anybody shed any light?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jpunk said:


> Hmm, Zoats. The word is ringing very loud bells in my mind but for the life of me I cannot remember what they were. Can anybody shed any light?


http://www.solegends.com/citrt/spacezoats.htm


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

found a picture of some of the robots 

http://www.solegends.com/citcat911/c2025smrobots-m.htm
and imperial guards men on bikes,check out the guy with a jet bike carrying a las cannon on his shoulder!

http://www.solegends.com/citcat911/c2045impguardbikes-m.htm

and ork mad boyz (dont think they are in the codex anymore)

http://www.solegends.com/citcat911/c2072orkmadboyz-m.htm

and gene steeler hybrids
http://www.solegends.com/citcat911/c2102genestealers-m.htm


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Thudd guns are still available rules are in Siege of Vraks 1. Thunderfire cannons are something else.


----------



## Angels Of Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

Juggernaut of khorne and the named god specific greater deamons for CSM players.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

dtq said:


> Bjorn the fell handed, Was originally dropped as a special character with the 3rd edition codex,


Yeah, he was probably the most powerful character ever to grace 40k. I miss him.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Zoats were a Centauroid race that worked for the Tyranids as go between between the Nids and the races they conquered (note: not eaten). 

Guard lost Land Raiders and Land Speeders, Whiteshields and Commissar whiteshield squads (units of trainee commissars) as well as everything else already mentioned.

Orks - Hop-splat artillery. Imperial Guards advisors (Blood axes used to use them). Khorne cult Stormboyz, Ork genestealer hybrids.

Everything in the Squat book.

Many White Dwarf lists have gone taking loads of units with them - Kroot, Genestealer cult, Chaos Genestealer cult ('cos what every genestealer army needs access to a Bloodthirster for extra CC damage:laugh

Eldar - Loads of Harlequin ranks eg Solitaires, High Avatars, Jetbikes and the ability to use the vehicles of other races (with appropriate paint job).

Chaos - All the god specific Daemons are now no longer in the book, Cultists (for Alpha Legion)


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

All Squats. I can't say I miss them too much.

Blood Slaughterer of Khorne. This was a strange robot thing that I never did use, and wound up parting it out for other things I no longer have.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

The juggerenaught still exists in the rules though and you just need to convert the fantasy one


----------



## Blasphear (May 11, 2009)

Old one eye and the red terror are gone, or seem to be anyway?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have lost several conversions to the new editions, mainly due to the loss of the Armory.

My big loss was the good ole Twin Lightning Claw Chaplain.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ork Boar boyz, web pistols, and the conversion beamer


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

My two biggest losses were 1) my Night Lords, four raptor squad goodness, now not even worth fielding one. I know there still there but nowadays you cant make an army out of em.
And 2) My Iron Warriors and their Basilisks+Warsmiths, I really miss warsmiths.

I still reckon the biggest redundancy that came through was that they wiped out an entire codex, Codex Feral Orks, I beleive it was only ever like the Kroot mercs dex' but now the feral orks are more expensive but yet worse than nowadays Orks.

Peace out:victory:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Angels Of Flame said:


> Juggernaut of khorne and the named god specific greater deamons for CSM players.


God specific daemons are gone but the Juggernaut is still an option for a Chaos Lord with MoK.


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

Njal Stormcaller and Bjorn the Fell-handed also ummm....Moriar (BA) probably a few more but i'm a youngin' and so haven't played for very long


----------



## Angels Of Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

NoiseMarine said:


> God specific daemons are gone but the Juggernaut is still an option for a Chaos Lord with MoK.


ahh thanks for that, hadnt noticed it was still there, must pay more attention.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

doomrider was one of the most awesome characters ever

"I come, (roles a 1) I go!"


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Wolfgang_Molder said:


> Njal Stormcaller and Bjorn the Fell-handed also ummm....Moriar (BA) probably a few more but i'm a youngin' and so haven't played for very long


Ah how I loved Njall, he was fantastic. Playing eldar back in 2nd ed and having better psychers then they did was great.
Rumours of the new SW dex coming out later this year say that Bjorn is making a come back.

The rules I want back is Ranulf- a terminator with a natural S7 T5 was awesome (ok he was from the days before double strength powerfists). Dont think he ever had an actual model though and weirdly his death was explained in the 2nd ed SW dex (though he was still playable)

As well as tarantulas (which are still available as IG apoc options), the old Rapier weapons platform has gone... never did find out what this was meant to look like although its rules were godlike.
Which reminds me- D10 oh you are soarly missed


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

dtq said:


> Mounted Daemonettes both models and rules are gone


Nah, they've just been, "renamed," to Seekers of Slaanesh. Also known as, "Pleasureseekers," or, "Pleasure Seekers." But yes, the old models have been retired, though I've been told they will be coming back in the Daemons wave 2 release (probably still metal, unfortunately).

One interesting thing regarding the Chaos Androids... You can grab the 2nd edition models for a good amount of them from when they became known as what they are in their current incarnation--Necrons. The GW website has the old lord and the old scarab models in the collectors section. Hadn't seen those in an age...


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

doomrider 

and of course

cipher the fallen angel.
how i miss zem


----------



## Angels Of Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

You can grab the 2nd edition models for a good amount of them from when they became known as what they are in their current incarnation

say what?


----------



## jargon55 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ptera-Squirrels


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Ork katapults that launched pots full of buzzer squigs, which could actually stay on the table as a template...

Shokk attack gun ammo- You actually had to have bases of snots near the gun or you couldn't fire it...

And the good ol' Gobsmasha- GW never released a 40k model (there were epic versions) BUT they DID release "official" plans on how to build your own... I had three... :laugh:


----------

